# seasons end



## mike. (Dec 14, 2006)

and yet another one of my deer seasons has ended with me not getting my first deer. i seen plenty but couldnt get a chance to shoot at one, next year that 8 pointer and 4 pointer better be around and they better be bigger. next year the day before opening day, im putting ALOT of corn near my stand. one of those big bags you can buy (20 lbs or w.e) instead of bring a grocery bag full each day and the squirells eat it in front of me. im putting alot of apples next year to , to lure them in. i should have shot at that 8 point and 4 point this year but im an idiot and cant judge distance, they were alot closer then i thought. (40 yards instead of 70 yards i thought) i didnt actaulyl know what a yard was lol. well next year they're going down. and ill get my first deer on my 3rd year of hunting


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

....where have i heard about these 4 and 8 pointers before?!? I just cant put a finger on it. Jk mike. Try finding there paths next year instead of baiting them right away, i guarentee u that u will feel better with yourself if u dont shoot a deer feeding from a pile of grub right in front of you. best of luck to you next year


----------



## mike. (Dec 14, 2006)

lol ya ive posted quite a bit about these guys. well i want to get my first deer so im ****** that i couldnt get one of them. im going to set up a new spot this spring, theres a bunch of rubs and the trail is pretty well travelled


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

then no need to bait :beer:


----------

